# Multimeter - which of 2 dial selections for continuity check



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Apolgies for having to ask this question but I have misplaced the instruction booklet for my multimeter.

From the internet most multimeters illustrated have a dial selection for continuity check marked with both the 'diode' symbol and the sound emission symbol.

My multimeter has two selections - one marked 2K and diode symbol, and the other with the sound symbol only.

I am surmising that I could use either but only the second gives sound and the first would need me to observe a low resistance if check is good.

Could somebody please advise, whether I am correct or put me right?

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The sound symbol is continuity only, the diode symbol with '2K' should be Ohms reading.

Peter

Edit:

Our Flukes have the diode test separately from the Ohms.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> The sound symbol is continuity only, the diode symbol with '2K' should be Ohms reading.
> 
> Peter
> 
> ...


Peter thanks. I thought you might be the first responder, as you are on more frquently than DAB.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sat at a desk most of the day and we have broadband at the factory so can dip in and out of my favourite forums as and when.

Just been up to the PO with some spares etc, miserable day outside but pretty rough in parts of Europe I see.

Peter


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

It is possible to have continuity reading (or sound) in a circuit and still have a resistance reading. It all depends on what you are testing and why.

When faultfinding on electronic circuits it can make a difference, or as has been found a poor earth connection can cause lights or indicators to malfunction or half light. When tested with a continuity tester a circuit can be found but if there is enough resistance the circuit might not work.

The diode symblo on a multimeter is usually used for testing PN junctions as found in diodes and transistors.

Transistor is a made up word from TRAnsfer and resiSISTOR


----------

